# Who's Getting A Shot!?!?



## Judaeus Apella (Nov 8, 2009)

This is a pretty funny cat story, so I thought I'd share it with you guys.

The last time I took Angel to the vet, she needed a shot. So the vet left the room to get it, and when he returned he found this and I was luling:


----------



## KittyMonster (Nov 8, 2009)

Hah, when I took Mak in for his first checkup he jumped from the checkup table onto the side desk and tried to squeeze himself past all the books and bottles of gauze in behind the computer monitor in the corner. As me and the vet tech. were trying to grab him, she remarked exasperatedly "Why do cats _always go there_!?"


----------



## Gizmokitty (Nov 10, 2009)

:lol:
I must be lucky, Gizmo was fairly calm at the vet's, it's mostly the car ride that gets him going. All I hear during the ride to and from the vet, all he does is meow, sometimes at the top of his lungs.


----------



## raecarrow (Oct 27, 2009)

Gizmokitty said:


> :lol:
> I must be lucky, Gizmo was fairly calm at the vet's, it's mostly the car ride that gets him going. All I hear during the ride to and from the vet, all he does is meow, sometimes at the top of his lungs.


I know this idea may seem like torture for all involved but it worked with my Teddy. He HATES being confinded to a crate, for now I put his halter on him and he is happy to sit in the back window of my car and watch traffic go by. I want to get a barrier between the front and back seats for long trips so he doesn't get under the brake or tangled in the steering wheel. 

The process I took him through was at first, taking him for car rides around the block and then taking him to rides to petsmart and then taking rides to a more distant petsmart. Now, he barely complains when he goes on long car rides (I drive 2 and a half hours one way to my parents' house once a month or so). Even to this day, Teddy hides the moment I get the carrier out (I use this for his brother because I can't handle him like I can Teddy).


----------



## Gizmokitty (Nov 10, 2009)

Hmm,

I think I will give that a shot, maybe that will give me a chance to try to take him to petmart, assuming he doesn't have a heart attack first, he is pretty much an indoors only cat, as a black cat that I used to have ended up busting through the screen door and ran away. Never did find him again... never knew what his problem was either... it was originally thought that the cat was an outdoor cat or something when we took him in, so we vowed to keep all cats indoors from then on.

Thanks for the tip.


----------



## raecarrow (Oct 27, 2009)

No problem, I had to endure MANY a car ride with him howling like he was about to die/rip my face off/or go crazy before I figured that I should acclimate him to shorter car rides. I just want to save you some of the same trouble  .


----------

